# How many people practice Martial Arts around the world??



## Genbassy (Nov 19, 2006)

including MMA, K-1, chinese kung Fu, Karate...etc. Just curious about the number


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i would say a strict break down of what you mean by "martial arts" would be needed before an adequate answer could be given. the words themselves mean "arts of war" but generally apply to any systems of codified practices and traditions of combat. If I had to guess I'd say between 800 million and 2 billion people.


----------



## Genbassy (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah that's what I meant, I can only imagine how many practice it


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I maybe blowing this number out of proportion but I'm going to say close to one billion?:confused02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I maybe blowing this number out of proportion but I'm going to say close to one billion?:confused02:


Easily triple that if you factor in Tae Bo...I like to do Tae Bo for self defense and then do sweating to the oldies for my conditioning.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is Tae Bo?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What is Tae Bo?


geez man, does it actually take less time to reply than do a google search?

http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS309&=&q=tae+bo&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

At most I'd say Tae Bo can double that number. I don't think there are enough people in the western world to triple that number with Tae Bo. If something is western it can only have so much influence nowadays!


----------

